# Thinking about...



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

...switching disciplines.
I love my english stuff, but I don't have the time nor energy to devote to going big time with my dressage, I've "been there, done that" with hunter/jumper, and overall I'm just bored with English stuff. 
I'm thinking of trying some western stuff.... I've done the western pleasure stuff before... but I'm talking complete switch to either Cutting or Reining. 
Any opinions?
How much does a good cutting/reining horse cost? What about training costs? (I don't even know the first step with training for cutting, so I'd be looking at either school horses or buying a finished horse)
Any info would be much appreciated! (And if you know of any horses for sale in my area under $10k, let me know!)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ive been thinking about doing barrel racing. but the only problem is i have a ENGLISH trained horse. and IMO a tb would look very odd doing barrels. lol. so ya i say go for it if ud like. western sounds fun!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, I can honestly say I never saw that coming.

Its all about the same. You can spend a fortune or you can go modest. 

My experiences are most certainly going to be different than other peoples, but I did a bit of the working horse / reining stuff a few years ago. It was fun but I burned out very quickly. It just didn't seem very serious, or legit, or something. To me it seemed more of a hobby than a sport, and I feel like that was mostly because I was cutting and roping for fun and not because a herd of cattle _actually needed_ to be rounded up and managed. Same for reining. It was fast and thrilling but I lacked any dedication.

I think cow horses are awesome when they have a job to do, and some of the ones that will do any event with cattle (cutting, roping, penning, wrestling, etc.) have my respect, but I could never get interested in it for any length of time.

Based on my past experiences, which involve a number of burn-outs with western pleasure (hence my limited knowledge of the english disciplines -- and possibly my current interest in learning to jump) I would say you need to get yourself to a show. It could revive your interest in english and maybe give you something really big to work towards... I dunno, it always helps me out when I go to shows. I come back feeling like I have other things to work on. Boarding at a small stable where 9 times out of 10 I end up riding by myself, it's easy for me to feel like I have mastered everything and I have nowhere left to go with WP, but thats just boredom setting in, and once I get back out into the bigger world of showing, I realize I'm far from perfect, and the excitement is always contagious. 

... hope that made sense.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW - like Tim, I didn't see that coming!!! LOL

try the NRHA or NCHA websites, will be able to point you in the right direction in your area. 

Also i would STRONGLY suggest that you have a few lessons with a cutting or reining trainer on a trained horse BEFORE you spend any money buying one of your own - a "good" and "finished" horse will easily set you back $30,000 so it is worth making sure that you are certain that you want to enter that field first. :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

My opinion is to not buy a hyper superly well trained cutter at first..... first of all that'll cost you one very pretty penny and they are very sensitive to cues and could easily take you buy surprise when they do a spectacular move that you didn't even know you cued...... also they LOVE working cows and if you don't have the ability to work cows alot they probably won't be the happiest horse..... 

I would think reining would be a better discipline because it takes less training and resources comparatively....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all for replying.

I have been thinking of making this switch for years now, although I may not have voiced it until now. I've always had this little urge to hang up my dressage breeches (for a while) and try something completely out of my comfort zone - I think a great rider should be "well versed" in both western and english... I think I've done well in the english world thus far.. and I'm tired of it. 
I'm not saying goodbye to my english side forever, I just really would like to try something else. 
I would most definitely get a trainer and take lessons - like I said, I don't know the first thing about cutting or reining, but have always had this urge to try it. I'm not about to hop on Maia and go chase some cows - although that would be good for a laugh for all who witnessed it, it would be very stupid on my part. 
I realize it seems very sporatic, and maybe it is, maybe I'm going through some sort of ... "quarter life crisis"?? Regardless, I need a change, and thought this might be it...?

Tim, maybe you're on to something with the showing thing though... I do miss doing the "big" stuff.. the only problem is I don't have the time or energy to do upper-level dressage, jumping over 3'6" on an untrained horse scares me... *sigh*...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Actually....taking lessons to help you train Maia for reining might be a great option. Unless she is totally weak in the hocks, hips, and bum region, you should be able to teach her the maneuvers enought to get a feel for is you like reining or not. Also, learning to teach the process to a horse is invaluable, and will add greatly to your knowledge base. 

If you decide you don't like it, you are not out the money for a pricey horse...just training money, but then you will have broadened your knowledge base, so it won't feel like a loss.  If you get really into it, then invest in a really good, well started reining prospect. 

I have heard of reininig referred to as western dressage....and in some ways, that makes sense to me. The communication must be so accurate, the horse so well disciplined, balanced, must be able to collect easily, respond to subtle cues, and many of the cues taught for reining maneuvers can be translated into cues used for dressage maneuvers (I believe...though I have only done training leve dressage  )


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I completely agree with AK. You already have a nice horse, why not to take reining lessons on her? :wink: She looks like the one, which can do well in Western discipline.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have any input on your delema but just wanted to say....Gosh I'm glad I just trail ride :lol: If I get bored I just chose a different trail or load up the horses and go discovering. 
I can see where dressage could get boring though. Its sooo time consuming and exact. Maybe you should take Tims advice and get thee to a show. I know in business I've gone to many motivational seminars and they always helped get me fired up.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I support ou 100% and like I said before I'll gladly be right at your side learning with you!  You can use Maia and I can use Tana and you and I, and our horses can learn together! 

I can still remember the first time I rode a finished cutting horse. The horse was gone and I was still in the same spot the next thing I knew I was sitting on the ground saying "What the heck just happened?"  Cutting really is a thrill, watch some video's on it, the bond between horse and rider is amazing!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Gee, JDI, like many, I'm in shock! It's a good kind-of shock as I think you will be good in whatever you pursue!

I have an ex cutter. WOW! Is he fun! I could see where someone might want to do this! Good luck!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha that's cool, switching disciplines is fun! 
I switched to English late last year, & now I love it.  I used to ride Western *just pleasure*. But I'm sure whatever you do, you'll do great at it!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Excellent choice, I must say!
Reining, cutting, working cow - that's my line of work. 

It's amazing watching those horses work. The relationship one builds with their horse while working and training is just unbelievable. These horses just go go go and you never see a cue from the rider. 

And there's nothing that quite excites me like seeing a horse slide on it's butt for 30 feet. 

As said before, I would definately suggest taking some lessons with a trainer at their place to get a feel for it before you jump right in. 

I'm taking my sister to the Red Deer Supreme this coming fall. I don't know if you've heard of it or not, but it's a big reining, working cow, and cutting show - and boy do you see some amazing horses in that ring!

If you're available (it's a three day event), feel free to come along with us.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

if i were you i wouldn't go as extreme as reining or cutting. i would start off small.

i ride BOTH english and western. huntseat performance/equitation and saddleseat equitation/performance.

its really a lot of fun to do both, but i pick one that i like more [i like western more] for when i feel like riding on a trail or when i feel like just playing around with my horse. 

although, its a lot of money to do both, the costs of clothes and tack are a LOT!


----------

